# Iron Man - Coming Soon?



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Hi!

I saw a note on Cult's e-store that Iron Man will be out soon - can we get confirmation on that? I really can't wait to get my grubby paws on this one!

Larry


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

Mid-April.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Woooo-Hoooo! Now to get some gold and metallic red paint and be ready!!!

Larry


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I'm looking forward to this kit. I was never a big Iron man fan before, but after seeing the movie, this kit is a must have..


----------



## SFCOM1 (Sep 3, 2002)

Iron Man is my favorite character. And the movie armor was a great "tip of the hat between the comics and the modern look. Though I would love a model of the classic comic red and gold version of shellhead's armor. It's the way I remember him the best.


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

get the Horizon vinyl kit.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Should ship any day, it's held in customs while they clear the trademark ownership of Iron Man....


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

falcon49xxx said:


> get the Horizon vinyl kit.


If you consider that version of the armor to be truly "Classic".


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

Did We Debate Why This Figure In Not In An Action Pose?


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

JohnGuard said:


> Did We Debate Why This Figure In Not In An Action Pose?


to death.................Marvel wanted it this way..........!


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Cult sez he'll have it around April 9th! I just sent in my payment!!!!!

Larry


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

I paid for mine too! I can't wait to finally get my dirty mitts on this one. It'll be my first Moebius kit!

Now that the arrival of this kit it imminent, I'm looking ahead to Spidey and the Goblin. I'll go out on a limb and guess that Moebius wont be making their original schedule (Spider-man=April; Green Goblin=May). So, what's the latest Frank/Dave? I'm jonesing for an update!


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

I read somewhere there will be a lighting kit as well.


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Any update? Hoping to get one before April 17th to give as a B-Day gift. 

Wayne


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

They started shipping out of California last week, so they should be everywhere soon.


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Doin' the Happy Dance!!!!


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

anybody got any idea how tall this figure is?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

It's listed at Squadron.com:
http://www.squadron.com/ItemDetails.asp?item=MW00905

Who incidently says it's 1/8 scale and 9" tall.


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

I got mine today! Great kit. Molded in maroon (not metallic), easy assembly and good fit. 1/8th scale sounds about right, it will compliment the classic Aurora hero kits on the displlay shelf. Yes the pose is static, but I'm going to reposition the arms. I know a light kit is in the works, I may just use glow in the dark stickers for the chest piece. I'm looking forward to what other modelers come up with: a flying pose, Tony Stark head, weaponry in the arms and shoulders, ...lot's of customizing possibilities.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Tony Stark head...there's a thought!:thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

An after market Tony Stark head would be great.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I got mine!!...I just came home from a sad drunken miserable attempt of karaoke and it was on my bed! 

I think it was a late B-day gift from my roommate Qtan ...it seems that the kits arrived just in time for tonight's Sc-Fi / Fantasy Model club meeting. 

Its a swell kit! with some work it could be neeto!

I just wish the eyes were already cut out...they are kinda small, it may be best to thin the plastic from behind first then use a hobby blade and fine files to clear out the eyes. The Chest 'power' eye will be much easier.


----------



## gregsb (Jun 25, 2008)

Is anyone working up a lighting kit?


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

For lighting check out Voodoo FX or Gillusions.....

Dave


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I'll be getting one or two of these but it's a shame that they eyes and chest couldn't have been done in clear plastic.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

You know what this means don't you,a transparent Iron Man must be issued.And why not.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

xsavoie said:


> You know what this means don't you,a transparent Iron Man must be issued.And why not.






That would be great but wasn't there some problem with licensing and clear parts because of some other Iron man statue that was released?


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

Ligthing kit almost done,Voodoo FX.


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

My LHS, AAA Hobbies in Marietta, GA, got theirs in today. It is a truly impressive sculpt. 

Modifying the pose will be a bear, because they have included these "I Beam" type supports for all of the parts going into the main body. They will be tedious and time-consuming to remove before any different poses can be addressed. At least the head is in three pieces that come together in a perfect seamless masterpiece.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

A head is in the works, but apparently not finished as of yet.


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

Picture Please !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Just picked up the new Iron Man at the local hobby store!!! Thanks Moebius, keep em coming!


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

JeffG said:


> Here's something else to think about too...
> http://home.cshore.com/bucwheat/repl.htm


too bad it looks nothing like Robert Downey Jr.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

falcon49xxx said:


> too bad it looks nothing like Robert Downey Jr.


Lighting is pretty flat in those photos and it would help to have shadows to see more definition. It may take on more of a likeness when painted.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

If anyone can cast just the front face plate in clear I would buy one or two. :thumbsup: Those eyes are kinda small and one could thin out the plastic from the inside and use small files but yikes!


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

That is a photo of the wax original before final detailing. I myself am very pleased with both the likeness and expression, but that is a biased, subjective
(and frankly $$$ based opinion, LOL). My good friend Buc has jumped the gun however, and his announcement is a BIT premature. Jeff, if you could remove the link, I would appreciate it! BTW, if any of you are members at the Clubhouse, you can find more info over there.
Thanks!
Tom


----------



## DarthForge (Feb 5, 2009)

SFCOM1 said:


> Iron Man is my favorite character. And the movie armor was a great "tip of the hat between the comics and the modern look. Though I would love a model of the classic comic red and gold version of shellhead's armor. It's the way I remember him the best.


Mojo Resin has a "classic" armor kit, it is only around 6" tall with the base
though. See it at there website under their 120mm kits.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

I got mine yesterday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:

Larry


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Got my Iron man today! Actually, I got two. One normal and one completely clear (one of twenty made). 

For Auroranut: It's getting stored right next to the full glow Jekyll and the Mummy test shot.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

kit-junkie said:


> Got my Iron man today! Actually, I got two. One normal and one completely clear (one of twenty made).
> 
> For Auroranut: It's getting stored right next to the full glow Jekyll and the Mummy test shot.







Did I just read right? An Iron Man in clear plastic.....where'd you get that from?


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

he got it from Moebius...............


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

falcon49xxx said:


> he got it from Moebius...............




Interesting!


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I maintain the Moebius Models website. Every now and again, Frank sends me a special present, for my help. There were only 20 of the clear plastic Iron Man kits made. I feel very lucky to have gotten other special kits as well. 

Thanks, Frank and Dave!


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

I got my Iron Man kit today!! Ok so who has all the goodies? I know VooDoo has a light kit but any one working on anything such as repose parts or anything to spuce up this kit a bit? Not that the Moebius team did not do an excellent job,they did, just wondering if any one is going to do anything custom to their kits? Jeff


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

I was going to reposition and buy the Voodoo lighting kit, but I think I'll just build it stock now and maybe do something different with the base. What changed my mind? After investing the time, energy and money into doing the conversion, you still won't have anything close to this:
http://youbentmywookie.com/reviews/hot-toys-iron-man-mark-iii-16th-scale-figure-review-5148

So I'll pick that up and just build the Moebius kit stock.


----------



## DarthForge (Feb 5, 2009)

I'd like to add more detail between the arms and the torso. Does anyone
have the shot that used to be on the web of Iron man fires the mini missile at the tank? It was kind of a 3/4 below shot that showed the area under the
arm. Now that I could use it can't seem to find it.


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

*Ok... So who is making these up grades*

I know this company is selling a lighting kit... but still, it looks like there is resin up grades being used here. 

http://www.needfulthings.net/jai/ca...id=78&osCsid=f6ea0be4a7a5831d10ccef9f9bd77d07


----------



## Colt45 (Apr 27, 2009)

starmanmm said:


> I know this company is selling a lighting kit... but still, it looks like there is resin up grades being used here.


I checked out the link and it looks awesome so far. I'm glad I held off from building my ironman so that I may try out this lite kit. The ironman model kit looks like he is frozen when built but now he can be put in a 'powered up' action pose! 

Just did my preorder. Thanks for the heads up! :thumbsup:


----------

